# no heat issue



## audiontz (Sep 10, 2003)

Well seems this forum is very slow well i got enough questions for ya guys. Now step up the game. 
Okay no heat issue, fan blows, heatercore hoses are hot both sides. 
havent tried to run water threw yet might try that within the next day or 2. But if both hoses are hot it should be running threw it. 
Does anyone know where the flapper is under the dash to see if that is bad. Or could it be my climate control unit.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: no heat issue (audiontz)*

Suggest scan the car because codes may be reported if there is an issue with anything connected to the climate control unit like vent flaps, etc.
If you gradually lost heat over time, it could be a plugged heater core. Both hoses could be hot because a little bit of coolant is still getting thru but not enough to produce any heat out the vents. Another classic sign of plugged heater core is if when you first turn the heat on you get a little bit of heat then blows cold within a few seconds.


----------



## audiontz (Sep 10, 2003)

yea i am thinking heater core cause today when i checked the hoses they didnt seem to be hot enough to burn my hands ya know. Going to pull the hoses off and see if i can back flush it. 
Wierd my code reader doesnt pic up any codes. But than again it wont even read my airbag code. It is a basic code reader for obd2. 
So sunday i am going to get my buddys ross techand see what we can come up with. Try to shut the airbag light off and read over everything to see what we got.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

The basic readers are nearly worthless for VAG cars, try the rosstech and report back.
If both hoses are warm, water is circulating which would lead you to believe the heater core is at fault, or perhaps a bubble in the system. Have you serviced anything coolant related lately?


----------



## audiontz (Sep 10, 2003)

well i flushed the heater core out. And have heat when driving but still blows mostly cold when at idle. Thinking another flush out and we should be good. Must have just been getting threw the heater core to keep the hoses warm to the touch but not hot enough. Nastly brown stuff came out of the heater core. Might try putting some Lime away in there than flushing it.


----------

